# My most social semester was this last summer semester!!!!



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I feel it. My anxiety has diminished greatly. My social skills are increasing becoming better. This last semester proves it. 

I start off each day every morning by jogging/running (between jogging and running) for 15-20 minutes in the park across my house. Then, I go inside, and do a 20 minute yoga rountine. Then, I meditate for like 20 minutes. Afterwards, I feel extremely great. Full of energy, full of serenity, full of feeling extremely good. I then eat a healthy breakfast, check email, etc and get ready. Then I go to school.

Then I push myself to talk to people. First day, I saw a female in my class really early and decide to talk to her. Felt initial anxiety, but went on to talk to her. We then talked for an hour. I affected her by telling that I like volunteering in society and then one time later, I met her again, and she was thinking to maybe volunteer in society too. Even though she didn't persue it, I know that she was affected by my values.

So I'm chit chatting with everyone near me where I sit. Then later I feel closer to people. One female offered me coffee a couple of times. I also offered her help with her math homework. Later on she called me smart. Another female offered me a cookie as I always greet her a "How are you?" everytime she arrives early, and being curious and interested in her day and life. I also helped her study a bit for last midterm exam. Another female told me that she was impressed with my career path. She also told me that I'm smart. When we were in the museum (I was taking a couple of Art History classes) she's always coming up to me. At times we both shared little personal feelings. I was attracted to her the most. I saw her in the library computer lab. I passed by her and knocked loud on her chair to say a Hi and she greeted me with a surprised Hi. Another female knocked on my shoe while it was on my knee to get attention after I asked her a question about something of the class. She also came up to be to ask some help over one of our midterm exams. Another female who I barely talk to, gave me a couple of smiles. 

Besides females, guys also found me attractive as a classmate. One guy that I talked to was interested in sports, and so we would have discussions on everything on sports. He would also sometimes walk with me while I was going to my bus stop as he walks from school to home. He also disclosed a couple of personal discussions. He also comes to me when we were in the museum. Another guy who was in our discussion group also seems to like me too as well. He also shared a couple of personal items to me. He sometimes would greet me with a two thumbs up when I greet him. Also just minor interactions with my other classmates. I've given 8 people a chance. Far more than any of my previous semesters in just two classes. I'm doing something right. I'm extremely liked by my peers. It's crazy. I can't believe it. It feels extremely good. Even though I didn't make a friend, I do feel the potential of that becoming a real reality. 

I hope my experience this time around transfers in the Fall. Yes? I can feel friendship. It's definitely going to happen. 

:boogie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Absolutely AWESOME, man!! Great job for getting out there and changing your behavior!!!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah, that's awesome Gerard! :boogie I'm glad things have changed for you so much. I really want to start working out everyday too. I think it will help.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: My most social semester was this last summer semester!!!*

:hs


----------



## GaSS PaNiCC (Mar 27, 2007)

*re: My most social semester was this last summer semester!!!*

go gettttttttttttttem tiger. MUAHAHAHAHAHA :banana


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

Same for me. My spring/summer semester I made a close group of friends and I loved it and miss it so much.


----------

